# Mucisians



## Admin (Apr 12, 2013)

What do you play and in what style? 

I play harmonica. All styles that allow it.


----------



## Frank0 (Apr 13, 2013)

Austin said:


> What do you play and in what style?
> 
> I play harmonica. All styles that allow it.



I've been hacking at the guitar for years, freaking years and I still suck!
My issues is I'm just a noodler with no discipline, but it still brings me enjoyment. 

I like to play blues, country and rock type stuff. I get backing tracks from youtube and jam in the house :rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 13, 2013)

Frank, as long as you enjoy it, rock on!


----------



## Rojo68 (Apr 14, 2013)

I play the guitar...am in a reggae band here and love it. Self-taught since I was 17. Now I'm an old man...


----------



## Admin (Apr 15, 2013)

Frank0 said:


> I've been hacking at the guitar for years, freaking years and I still suck!
> My issues is I'm just a noodler with no discipline, but it still brings me enjoyment.
> 
> I like to play blues, country and rock type stuff. I get backing tracks from youtube and jam in the house :rofl:



I only play harmonica, I try to play many other instruments, guitar included. 



Rojo68 said:


> I play the guitar...am in a reggae band here and love it. Self-taught since I was 17. Now I'm an old man...



Do you have anything online?


----------



## lesliemorris85 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have always envied anyone who can play the piano well. I was thinking of getting lessons before but my work schedule just won&#8217;t allow me. It&#8217;s on my bucket list though, and I intend to carry on with it before I die


----------



## Admin (Apr 17, 2013)

I have one friend who plays the piano. He's self taught and pretty good. I can't figure it out, but I have a keyboard so everyone in a while I break it out and give it a try again.


----------



## Jungle (Jun 15, 2013)

I used to think musicians were cool. Then i got burned by a real ego manic.

Music is just noise, vibrations. Like anything else. It is us who make the music not the musicians.


----------



## Admin (Jun 17, 2013)

As someone who has tried to play other instruments, I can assure I am a noise maker. The real musicians play instruments.


----------

